# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  I have no Idea what Im doing

## usmcjed

Well I have low T and the doc has me taking Testosterone Cypionate once every 10 days. Is this even enough to start to see good muscle growth? Is there anything I could take to help it? I go in to get lab work next month to check my levels again. 

Like I said in my intro I had gone through a bad depression being forced out of the Marines with a bad back and then my wife wanted a divorce. So my body is really in bad shape. Any help would be great.

----------


## Bio-Active

How many mg are you running every ten day? More then likely if you were low and this puts within the normal range then yes you can make some good gains if your nutrition and training are on. You should go to the nutrition section and get your meal plan dialed in if it isn't already?

----------


## usmcjed

one little vile..I have a friend that give me the shot. 200mg sound right? Im sure the doctor is just wanting me to get back to normal levels. I do need to get my Diet corrected.

----------

